# The 1L Hydro Gro Competition



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

i just saw this on icmag; i've done the 1oz shot glass grow, now it's time for a new test  

the rules are simple; you must grow in a 1q or 1l container, no bigger. you can use any type of hydro tech you like, any type of nutes, etc. seed or clone.

i'm about to go look for a container....  please do not respond until you see the kid wave at mr bush...

i'm using gh three part, cal/mag, superthrive, and hammerhead....

the test subject is a freshly rooted dreamgoddess clone... i'd have used the mtf, but they aren't rooted yet... here's some pix. i'll be painting the container black, i took pix as is to show my handy work 
















kp


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in KP....I just need to find a 1 liter container. I'll pick one up tonight. Wish you would have started this 2 weeks ago, since my smallest clone is about 6 inches tall. Small compact plants will win this.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 25, 2007)

None of my clones are rooted yet, only took them about 4 days ago, but I would deff like to be in. It woulda been fun. I'll be watching. then again.....That would sort of be like a bubble cloner no??? Haha, if it's acceptable, I'll give it a shot! It will probably just make your plants look even better in the end, but WTH right? HAha Whaddya think?


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Fu** it....just try it. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

... i don't have a grow room setup right now, so count me out!
but i'll happily watch!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

no grow setup??? it's a 1 liter bottle....10 minutes and it's done.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

but i'm moving within the next two weeks and my lights are all packed up!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> but i'm moving within the next two weeks and my lights are all packed up!


Where is your growing spirit? I might have to grow a monster to knock her off her high horse.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

haha!
plus, i'd have to start from seed, and i don't have an air pump (excuses excuses excuses)

... my new grow room is gonna be dedicated to this ship that came sailing in the mail for the first go around anyways =]=]=]


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Where is your growing spirit? I might have to grow a monster to knock her off her high horse.


you're brave babe, very brave


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ... i don't have a grow room setup right now, so count me out!
> but i'll happily watch!


aw, c'mon babe, just takes a single cfl and a small container (quart containers are one liter, ice cream containers, soda bottle....)

where's that stoner ingenuity?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

fine... now i gotta go steal an air pump, stone, and tubing


you guys just gotta make me more of a crook huh?
though i'm not too sure how to start out a seed for this and get it into the hydro setup... i don't have rockwool or anything like that and no where real close by to get them...


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a question....as long as it's in 1 liter container it doesn't matter how many containers I use. I'm lazy...i don't like reusing the same container.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> fine... now i gotta go steal an air pump, stone, and tubing
> 
> 
> you guys just gotta make me more of a crook huh?
> though i'm not too sure how to start out a seed for this and get it into the hydro setup... i don't have rockwool or anything like that and no where real close by to get them...


use a sponge; dollar general...


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> maybe...
> 
> i dunno... i'm thinking...


If one of us guys don't beat this girl....it will shame us.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

what are the determining factors for victory?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah i'm thinking bout this now... i can prolly do it

acquiring that damn air pump is going to be a bit of a bother though... =\

and i'll have to chance getting a boy... but oh well

maybe i'm in... i'll see what i can get together


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 25, 2007)

Good luck SmokerE. You might be able to do it. I am a newb, but deff want to compare results with the likes of more experianced growers. I have completed one full grow, and am on my second. I might just have an ace up my sleave though, so beware! ( I'm keeping it a secret for the most part! )


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

ok, i'm off to the dollar store and pet store... i'll try and do this all for under 15 bucks =]


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

I think she's all talk anyways.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ok, i'm off to the dollar store and pet store... i'll try and do this all for under 15 bucks =]


 
There we go! A little motivation and the inginuity comes a rolling!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I think she's all talk anyways.


don't make me swap out with a big clone.... i might just have four available....


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> don't make me swap out with a big clone.... i might just have four available....


 
You ain't got shit on my big clone.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> what are the determining factors for victory?


your plant cannot be root cultured at anytime. if anyone notices and reports a root culture, you're out, and have to start over.

the only other guidelines to win are:

you must use a 1 liter/quart container
your plant/s must reach harvest point (males are an automatic loss, sorry guys, but clones are best)

early harvests result in disqualification.

kp


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Taking my hygrozyme away?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

I have clones rooting now.
If they root quick enough I will join in.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> I have clones rooting now.
> If they root quick enough I will join in.


join at anytime, late starters only need to let us know when they start flower, and how long flower should take (approx)


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

How long are you going to veg KP?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

if i switch clones, tomorrow will be the first "night" of 12/12. if i stick with this one, i'll veg it for about 4-7 more days...


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok.
I put my soil clones straight into 12/12.
I was going to do the same with the dwc.

I have limited growth heights.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Ok.
> I put my soil clones straight into 12/12.
> I was going to do the same with the dwc.
> 
> I have limited growth heights.


i do believe that the only way to win this one is 12/12 from the start. i'm gonna push it


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

so... i'm back... around 20bucks... thats ok by me

though it sucks

i have nothing to take clones from
i must start from seed

so, i only have a 50/50 chance of even finishing the comp... but whatever


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> so... i'm back... around 20bucks... thats ok by me
> 
> though it sucks
> 
> ...


we'll keep em' coming; late entries are welcome, and this can be a long running ongoing comp 

my 1oz shot glass gro comp lasted for about a year...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> we'll keep em' coming; late entries are welcome, and this can be a long running ongoing comp
> 
> my 1oz shot glass gro comp lasted for about a year...


 
well, i'm gonna be using some "bagseed" a real good friend has given me, and i know it has some great genetics in it... i'll do one seed, and just hope for the best

and how do you grow in a 1 oz shot glass? i thought those keg cups were small containers...

oh, and btw, did you forget me again this past weekend? lol, its ok i know you've been busy!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> well, i'm gonna be using some "bagseed" a real good friend has given me, and i know it has some great genetics in it... i'll do one seed, and just hope for the best
> 
> and how do you grow in a 1 oz shot glass? i thought those keg cups were small containers...
> 
> oh, and btw, did you forget me again this past weekend? lol, its ok i know you've been busy!


i did not forget, i just couldn't get there in time. damn post office hours, don't they know that some of us WORK?!?!

*sigh*

use fdd's chart, i pick seeds like that, have for years; i have problems getting males for my breeding projects, so i think there may be THIS MUCH truth to it....

love, kp


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i do believe that the only way to win this one is 12/12 from the start. i'm gonna push it


 
Didn't I already elude to this


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

*fingers crossed* just started germin... in a damp spong that i cut a square out of, them an X in the middle and placed my seed in it... hopefully within a couple days i'll have my entry!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

That container looks a little bigger than a liter Miss Kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> That container looks a little bigger than a liter Miss Kp


 
yeah seriously, atleast 2!!!

my little container is so tiny...


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

I just checked a container that is 946 ml....it's not even close to that big.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

haha!!!! no way so is mine

4 cups 32 oz

thakn you family dollar!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

1/2 gallon for sure.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

DISQUALIFY HER!!!!....wait it's her competition.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lj, didja pick a fat one with a full crater?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I just checked a container that is 946 ml....it's not even close to that big.


mine actually wont even hold a full one liter; there's still 1/4 cup of water in the measuring cup on the counter, wanna pic of that too? perhaps a side by side? 



kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

yep, nice and hard and real round

and heres my setup!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> yep, nice and hard and real round
> 
> and heres my setup!


wow, looks even better than mine 

i should have spent money...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

well... pump for 10 gal of water.. 7 bucks... air stone... 3 bucks... tubes... 2 bucks... bowl (came in pack of four)... 2 bucks... spray paint... 2 bucks... sponges... 1 buck... plus tax

the experience of growing this plant... PRICELESS


i couldn't find anything suitable lying around, so i had to buy it all...

plus, this is my first hydro attempt ever, lol
so i have no ph meter, ppm meter, or anything

and i'll be nuting with schultz like 10 - 15- 5 or something plus micronutes...

this is gonna be real basic hyrdo growing (oh, and a few cfls for lighting)


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> well... pump for 10 gal of water.. 7 bucks... air stone... 3 bucks... tubes... 2 bucks... bowl (came in pack of four)... 2 bucks... spray paint... 2 bucks... sponges... 1 buck... plus tax
> 
> 
> i couldn't find anything suitable lying around, so i had to buy it all...
> ...


 
At the end of that first sentence, its supposed to say. The joy of gowing this plant "PRICELESS"...........Thats all I could think of when I was reading that.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

KP
How big do you think you will be able to get the plant in that container?
Yes I would def say straight into 12/12 with my clones.

So many containers to choose from at the sto.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

done

i was wondering where the voice in my head saying all that had come from... lol


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

I need help with nutes that I can buy at local Home depot or lowes or walmart.

I do not have the money for the more expensive hydro nutes.


Is anyone going to top?
I was thinking single cola for better stability in a small conainer.

We also need to know what lights everyone is going to use for comparison.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

i'll be using up to 4 23w warm cfls... lol

its about all i can setup at this point..


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

Me too.
I like 42w cfl's.
I was thinking 1 cfl for the mean time until I see flowers then 2 or 3.

This project is going to make me buy a web cam.
I have been meaning to get something to post pics since I have gotten over my paranoia.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

why not just a digital camera?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> KP
> How big do you think you will be able to get the plant in that container?
> Yes I would def say straight into 12/12 with my clones.
> 
> So many containers to choose from at the sto.


1/4oz to an oz... i have high hopes, hell, i got four bowls growing in a shotglass...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> 1/4oz to an oz... i have high hopes, hell, i got four bowls growing in a shotglass...


let me see that damn shotglass!!! stop talking about it without the pictures... it sounds too crazy!!!!!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> why not just a digital camera?


 Money money money money


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

umm.... guys?

i think you're gonna have probs trying to use water soluble nutes instead of hydro nutes; i have tried it, i have failed. i did keep a clone alive in a bucket of mg for three months, but it was pathetic...

i would recomend we get a pool together to get a set of gallon sized jugs of gh three part. it could then be distributed to the paying contestants. it won't take very much to do a 12/12 grow in a 1L... so gallon size containers can do (i'm guessing) 20 people...

what do you guys think?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

hey kp can you recomend a good site to get the 3 part solution?

I can go ahead and order it now online.
I found this.
beginning hydorponics


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> umm.... guys?
> 
> i think you're gonna have probs trying to use water soluble nutes instead of hydro nutes; i have tried it, i have failed. i did keep a clone alive in a bucket of mg for three months, but it was pathetic...
> 
> ...


 
see, first time with hydro... don't really know these things =\
that's an alright idea, but there are only a couple people on this site i trust enough to give out any fairly personal info... so the distro of that would be kinda difficult...

hmm, delemma



oh, and btw, i love your new av!!!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> let me see that damn shotglass!!! stop talking about it without the pictures... it sounds too crazy!!!!!!


i can't find the card with the bud shots, so this'll have to do ya.

so, should we do a shot glass gro comp too?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

Love the shot glass.
You said you got 4 bowls.
That is awesome.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> see, first time with hydro... don't really know these things =\
> that's an alright idea, but there are only a couple people on this site i trust enough to give out any fairly personal info... so the distro of that would be kinda difficult...
> 
> hmm, delemma
> ...


thanx  me too!

i highly recommend gh three part. lj, if you're going hydro, you're gonna need it... might as well plan for it.

i got the liter size the first time, cost me about 60$ with shipping (plus some net pots and calibration solution...) and i ran 20g the whole grow. i had to replace flora bloom for the last res change.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Love the shot glass.
> You said you got 4 bowls.
> That is awesome.


lol! you came THIS CLOSE to making my sig!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> yep, nice and hard and real round
> 
> and heres my setup!


 

BUZZZZZ....wrong answer!!!....j/k


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> BUZZZZZ....wrong answer!!!....j/k


umm... huh?

well, i won't really need nutes for like what? a week or two in hydro?

i could probably get myself downtown to the hydroshop by then and see what they got...  

though i didn't even plan on goin hydro myself for a while, i was gonna do a few all organic grows and see how i liked that...
but i am gonna be settin up some hydro grows for friends so i guess a little practice would help..


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah let us know how that goes.
My local shop sells fox farm.
I do not recall the price.

I was thinking if I can get the nutes for under 40.00 that would be Ideal.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

GH is cheap. I checked it out today. You could get away with spending about $30 bucks on nutes for GH.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> BUZZZZZ....wrong answer!!!....j/k


 
ok this is really confusing me right now...


maybe i'm just to stoned but... huh??s;lafds???


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ok this is really confusing me right now...
> 
> 
> maybe i'm just to stoned but... huh??s;lafds???


The dimensions.....kp is wrong too.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ok this is really confusing me right now...
> 
> 
> maybe i'm just to stoned but... huh??s;lafds???


lol, want me to stand behind you, catch it, and hand it back to you?

the seed babe, look what you said about the seed...


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> thanx  me too!
> 
> i highly recommend gh three part. lj, if you're going hydro, you're gonna need it... might as well plan for it.
> 
> ...


I also you the GH 3 part, i use it for hydro and my soil. Just curious, do you use the Diamond Nectar too?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> I also you the GH 3 part, i use it for hydro and my soil. Just curious, do you use the Diamond Nectar too?


nope, i use hammerhead, pk 9-18. good stuff


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> nope, i use hammerhead, pk 9-18. good stuff


Thanks, i might have to try it.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

I built one...didn't cheese out and use a clone that was already made. I started a brand new one. It's life will begin and end in this contraption I made. There is so many bubbles going in this thing, it's throbbing...lol


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I built one...didn't cheese out and use a clone that was already made. I started a brand new one. It's life will begin and end in this contraption I made. There is so many bubbles going in this thing, it's throbbing...lol


stop making excuses for losing the race


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Beat by a girl ...not going to happen. I'm just making sure you have no excuses. There is no way this will be beat. I got so much air going I bet it's going to be 2 liters when it's done stretching.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Anyone got fire prevention thread ready? I better make this thing blast proof. The plant is going to shoot out the top! KP...i took that airpump you got and hooked both hoses up to the one plant.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Anyone got fire prevention thread ready? I better make this thing blast proof. The plant is going to shoot out the top! KP...i took that airpump you got and hooked both hoses up to the one plant.


lol, that's what i'm going to do when she goes in the flower room.

btw, mine will be under 1800w... what kind of lighting are you gonna use?


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Anyone got fire prevention thread ready? I better make this thing blast proof. The plant is going to shoot out the top! KP...i took that airpump you got and hooked both hoses up to the one plant.


 
Show us the pics........


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Here it is...I had to put it in something to keep it from falling over....I wish i could post a video of it,it's pretty funny...brand new clone under flourescents for about 5 days...then i'm flowering it, under 400 watt hps.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Just admit defeat KP....rep means nothing to me.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Just admit defeat KP....rep means nothing to me.


i admit it, you're defeated.


----------



## bearo420 (Jul 25, 2007)

Id be down for the shot glass competition if anyone wants to compete. Soil of course, and id join the 1L but, no space for the liter though.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

shot glass comp thread is further down on the new posts page...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/20821-1oz-shotglass-gro-competition.html


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

How bout you put your money where your mouth is? A little wager.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

speak up boy, tell me what you got in mind?


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 25, 2007)

LMAO....I love the rollitup soap opera. I tune in daily.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

I want your avatar. You make a fair amount of posts. Everytime you answer a question. They will know 

"SmokerE"
"PWNS"
"ME"


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

oooh... now this is interesting!!!! lol


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> oooh... now this is interesting!!!! lol


 
Yea thats what i'm sayin, what a great bet.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

anybody else doin this with cfls???

i'll get somethig goin with them!

eh? eh???


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 25, 2007)

i have five papaya tops that are in the aero cloner now. let you know in a week if ill join the comp.

i love this strain, 5/10 confirmed female in veg.

for now ill just enjoy the show..lol ;->-"""


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i have five papaya tops that are in the aero cloner now. let you know in a week if ill join the comp.
> 
> i love this strain, 5/10 confirmed female in veg.
> 
> for now ill just enjoy the show..lol ;->-"""


 
Just grow one, one of us guys has to take her if my bomb blows up.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

No reply.....we find out who's all talk.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Just grow one, one of us guys has to take her if my bomb blows up.


idk, have you seen her bush. she knows what she is doing... 

love ya kp !! ^^^^^^(now this might make her sig)^^^^^^


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> No reply.....we find out who's all talk.


ok, here's the deal. you win, you get my av (members will vote on appropriate amount of time) if i win, i get your av!

"kp's beaten bitch"


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> idk, have you seen her bush. she knows what she is doing...
> 
> love ya kp !! ^^^^^^(now this might make her sig)^^^^^^


 
blah blah blah


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

What wins? Healthiest plant? Biggest bud*? cause you know you got me in strain quality.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lol, that's the hard part; you see, to win, you must make it to harvest. there is a very high probability of failure in this comp...

hmmm

what do you guys think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> lol, that's the hard part; you see, to win, you must make it to harvest. there is a very high probability of failure in this comp...
> 
> hmmm
> 
> what do you guys think?




definitely.  hahahahahahahaa


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Failure...I haven't even considered that.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> she will..........


you just entered yourself fdd, it is now mandatory you participate in both this comp, and the shot glass comp


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

He's a dirt man. Tried and true.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2007)

i have no time for kids stuff. come up with something i can work with. i do BIG. not baby. baby bud. baby hydro. baby molasses grow. come-on go big on me.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> He's a dirt man. Tried and true.


not anymore  
 
so, it's not that bad; he'll lose this comp and win the shotglass comp...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no time for kids stuff. come up with something i can work with. i do BIG. not baby. baby bud. baby hydro. baby molasses grow. come-on go big on me.


c'mon fdd, how much room would a shotglass take? think of it like a prized bonzai...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> c'mon fdd, how much room would a shotglass take? think of it like a prized bonzai...




it wouldn't take any room at all, that's the point. why waist my time on a bud? i grew 1/8 ounce plants 15 years ago when i didn't know better.

"whoopiddy do, look what i grew. "


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it wouldn't take any room at all, that's the point. why waist my time on a bud? i grew 1/8 ounce plants 15 years ago when i didn't know better.
> 
> "whoopiddy do, look what i grew. "


*sigh*

yeild is not the point; this is to show the patience and skill of the grower, the ability to play god (or goddess) and keep the plant alive and well under horrible conditions. it's meant for fun, if nothing else...

if you don't wanna play, you don't have to... 

*damn hippies*


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no time for kids stuff. come up with something i can work with. i do BIG. not baby. baby bud. baby hydro. baby molasses grow. come-on go big on me.


LOL fdd, I agree go for BIG!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> *sigh*
> 
> yeild is not the point; this is to show the patience and skill of the grower, the ability to play god (or goddess) and keep the plant alive and well under horrible conditions. it's meant for fun, if nothing else...
> 
> ...


 
.... he's old, remember that!!!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

I"m just tired of seeing the fairy princess with the stars when I read every other marijuana problem thread.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I"m just tired of seeing the fairy princess with the stars when I read every other marijuana problem thread.


sounds like a personal problem...

course, i could borrow mogie's old av...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

hey don't beat on this dick!!!

you gotta be more kind with me... i promise it'd pay off =]


lol


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 25, 2007)

Call me stupid, call me fag, call me late for the smoke fest. But I am slow to understand this contest. So 1 liter, is the the grow medium area, or does this one liter included the res? And what did you taslk about the shot glass grow?? SAY WHAT??? This about knocked my out of my chair when I read it. But I can do some freaky stuff. So what is to say others can not. 

I am very interested in this contest, it sounds like a lot of fun. But I need to have it spelled out to me. Also what the hell is MTF? Sorry, long time grower/smoker. almost first time poster.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Call me stupid, call me fag, call me late for the smoke fest. But I am slow to understand this contest. So 1 liter, is the the grow medium area, or does this one liter included the res? And what did you taslk about the shot glass grow?? SAY WHAT??? This about knocked my out of my chair when I read it. But I can do some freaky stuff. So what is to say others can not.
> 
> I am very interested in this contest, it sounds like a lot of fun. But I need to have it spelled out to me. Also what the hell is MTF? Sorry, long time grower/smoker. almost first time poster.


mtf is the alaskan matanuska valley version of alaskan thunderfuck. i happen to have two females and a male 

the one liter comp is simple, just make a container, any type of hydro. you could have a fifty gallon res, as long as the actual container holding the roots is only one liter. this is to practice the art of bonzai in hydro. also to see how much rootstock a plant will grow if flowered from first root (yep, eat your heart out sog growers!)

the shot glass grow is easy too, just a shot glass full of dirt.

i hope you join us!

kp


----------



## th3bigbad (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> mtf is the alaskan matanuska valley version of alaskan thunderfuck. i happen to have two females and a male


i know tradeing out in the open is a nono on this site,,, but ill give you my first born for some MTF clones/seeds. i worked in nome alaska for a while and got a really good hookup there. that is hands down the meanest strain ive ever had the pleasure of enjoying. i was completely sober for 6 months when i smoked that i got so baked i was droolin for hours, and gigglein like a school girl the whole time.

P.S.
i have an extra kidney too if it helps lol


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 25, 2007)

How long is the time frame on this contest? I have a clone going for 3 days now I did not know what to do with. But I am very busy at work. But My clone should take another 4 days to be planteable. So I hope that I can have a system designed and running buy then. But one liter is not that hard to grow in, under the right conditions. Can my roots hang into a res? Can I use any Hydro?


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> How long is the time frame on this contest? I have a clone going for 3 days now I did not know what to do with. But I am very busy at work. But My clone should take another 4 days to be planteable. So I hope that I can have a system designed and running buy then. But one liter is not that hard to grow in, under the right conditions. Can my roots hang into a res? Can I use any Hydro?


 
The clone i have...i cut 3 hours ago.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 25, 2007)

th3bigbad said:


> i know tradeing out in the open is a nono on this site,,, but ill give you my first born for some MTF clones/seeds. i worked in nome alaska for a while and got a really good hookup there. that is hands down the meanest strain ive ever had the pleasure of enjoying. i was completely sober for 6 months when i smoked that i got so baked i was droolin for hours, and gigglein like a school girl the whole time.
> 
> P.S.
> i have an extra kidney too if it helps lol


Hahahahaha,, this post made me laugh hard. I got a little of this stuff many years back.. At least I was told it was. But it was so many years back, I can not remember if it was any good. But I do remember the name. So it must have been ok at least to last in my head all those years.

We just called it Alaskan Thunder Fuck, as I remember. I already droped my left nut seeing that picture of the buds from KP, I can not give up my last and only right nut for that MTF.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> How long is the time frame on this contest? I have a clone going for 3 days now I did not know what to do with. But I am very busy at work. But My clone should take another 4 days to be planteable. So I hope that I can have a system designed and running buy then. But one liter is not that hard to grow in, under the right conditions. Can my roots hang into a res? Can I use any Hydro?


you can use any hydro (mine is simply dangling through a hole in bubble water) you can start at any time, there is no deadline. i hope we will attract many growers here, new and old alike


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 25, 2007)

You guys ever notice, how when you write something, that you really want to, and when you go to submit, and it delete's itself. You think you will just write it again... PFFFT. Does not work.

I will make it short this time. and hope it loads. I am going to try and build a water fall inside my house. Not a huge one, but enough action to get air into the waterfall. In the middle of this water fall, on a ledge will be my one liter container, with my Lady hanging there, waiting for me to come rescue her. But little does she know, I place her there for the Children to come. It will be a sad story.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

If i see it sit and think for a minute, I just click the "post quick reply" button a couple of times. Usually it says unable to post twice or for a specific amount of time, but works usually.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 26, 2007)

Buddy, I was beating the shit out of that mouse. I hate to write something and have it not save. I think I need a new computer. It is a year old. And I am sure something is swimming around inside it, just nit-picking at stuff. Run her until it dies is the moto. The messed up thing with it is this. I have a lot of stuff on it like Autocad, GISarcview and such. On , And On, and ON.. loading this crap onto a computer sucks. Maybe this time I will just get my computer and hand it to the IT guys. But these Butt nudget always end up locking up something to where they can only use it. So then I am screwed for who knows how long. Easier just to buy a new Comp ever year when the Sky starts falling.

Ok anyway, I am rambleing. off topic. Do not want someone to think I am a FAG.

I do not get out much. LOL


----------



## shamegame (Jul 26, 2007)

I would join in the comp. , but I am just a humble dirt farmer .


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 26, 2007)

Why can not a simple dirt farmer join in? This is what this fine country was founded on. Just stretch what you believe in and think. 

I have never thought about building a small water fall with a plant inside of it.

Maybe think about soil/hydro cross. Other people have done it.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok. I will make this water fall. but I will need to make it, first as a ruff, it will just be pipes and shit. then later when I have time I will make it look more natural.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 26, 2007)

KP's demise.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok i decided why not, its only a cutting.

I'm going with an unrooted cutting and starting it off in here, planning on going from start to finish, over the space of time modifications will have to be made in order to get to the finish line.

I have a ghetto setup here.

I used a 1 litre milk bottle to grow in and seeing as I am using an unrooted cutting I needed a humidity dome. I got another 1 litre bottle cut in half and used the top section. I taped this over the bottle underneath and got it pretty well closed. I have the lid on top to unscrew inorder to mist the cutting.

The cutting is in the rockwool merely for support, the stem is hanging just above the water zone where bubbles are constantly splashing up against it. We'll see how it roots.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 26, 2007)

Watch out for the milkman!! lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 26, 2007)

Whats the wager on this, what am I gonnna win?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

just out of curiousity... it isn't going to be illegal to trim the root mass we want is it?

this's gonna be so much fun! hehe


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

no root cultures lj  this is the hydro version of bonzai...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

... root culutures?

sorry, i must show off a bit of newbie'ness now..

wuzdat?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

lol, it means you can't cut roots to buy time or make room. if it get's bound, it's bound


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

=\

well... my strategy must change...

how are you this morning my friend?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

took me three tries to wake up  but i'm good now; got a cup of super coffee and a bowl of ak...


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 26, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> =\
> 
> well... my strategy must change...
> 
> how are you this morning my friend?


I'm fine, thanks for asking.....LOL

How are you.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

just dandy no grow...

you joinin the comp too?


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm thinking about it. I'll have to dig thru my old fish tank things and see if I can find a pump.

Plus I don't have a camera right now. BROKEN That is the main thing, I have to go get one.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

ah

i didn't even have a pump
got one fro 7 bucks though.. thought i could spare it for some fun!

and kp... i'm starting the day with some sprite adn a bowl of mersh... wanna trade?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

sprite, eww... 

as for the "mersh", there's enough ak for a few bowls


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

if only i could come visit right now!

but yeah... this stuff is some sorta sativa/indica mix... gets me soaring for about 15 minutes, calms me and numbs me for the next 30, then i come down and get sleepy as hell after that...

then its just time to smoke more (thank you cigerette looking sneak-a-tokes)


----------



## cali-high (Jul 26, 2007)

i wanna play im been studing hydro for awhile but i dont know which nutes to go with.


i do have fox farm nutes. the the grow big will be fine for hydro so i think i might join.....


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

glad to have you cali!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 26, 2007)

Look it's "Noah" and his milk bottle. Took him so long to build it, wonder if he had to draw up a schematic first.


----------



## Token (Jul 26, 2007)

this sounds fun, i want in pleazzzz. I never tried hydro so this would b educational.


----------



## Token (Jul 26, 2007)

have to get an air pump tommorow and a grow medium and a new growbox and a new light.


----------



## Token (Jul 27, 2007)

I got an air pump and a new growbox (as soon as i finsh it) and medium so i think i'm set i got fox farm grow big for veg will this work for hydro.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 27, 2007)

Well DAM! There I go in gauging my mouth before I think things through. This little water fall project is going to be a lot of work, especially for one plant. But I think it will be very cool once I finish it. I already have my clone going, and it is doing very nicely. I need to get a lot of falling action on the water, and maybe falling over rocks and such items, for oxygen. I then plan on the water landing in a small pool of water. Which where it over flows from this pool my plant will sit. I will be using that Film Nutrient type system at this point. My plant will sit in a trough, and the water will run under it, once the water passes the plant it will enter a kind of tunnel, which no light will enter. This way my roots can just grow down the tunnel and have nuts washing over them. 
Hope I do not look like to much of an IDIOT, when this thing fails in a big way.

Here is a picture of my clone. And the one plant I have in Flowering stage for 1 week right now. I killed all the others. There are a few clones in there. But they are just taking up space. Most likely they will be killed also.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 27, 2007)

woooooooooooooo seed finally cracked, a bit of the taproot just beginning to make its way out...

so, without too many problems, i'll have a little plant within the next couple days...

fingers crossed for a girl!!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 27, 2007)

Lumberjack just made me think of something. 

It will be very hard to send this plant into flower stage with 12/12 lights. So I am thinking of making it into a mother. How bad is it to have a mother actually be a clone itself?

This plant is going to be hanging on a water fall that will be on my wall.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, Seeing as i need to raise this water about 6' I need a pretty big pump. I just ordered a 370 GPH water pump on Ebay. Also I have a buddy of mine traveling to Arizona this weekend who is going to buy me a polished 3" spherical Marble. This is what I am going to defuse the water at the entry point with. The marble should ride on top of the water just a little bit and spin. I am looking for a small projector light to spot light the marble with. They look cool lite up and all. Still looking for a bit of bamboo.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone know where I might be able to buy a few feet of bamboo. about 1" diameter? Have looked all over, even searched ebay. If i can not find some, I might have to use PVC.  

Maybe I should not use bamboo anyway. Do any of you think that the Nuts being inside the bamboo, would cause some kind of growth? The piece of bamboo will be on a swivel, at about a 45 degree angle. When it fills enough it will tip. But I can see maybe the nuts getting down inside of the pores of the bamboo and letting bad stuff grow in there. 

Any thoughts out there?

Guess the PVC would not be to bad if i painted it brown or black or something.

This water fall is going to cost a bit of money to build. I at least want it to look nice, not cheesey.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 30, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Anyone know where I might be able to buy a few feet of bamboo. about 1" diameter? Have looked all over, even searched ebay. If i can not find some, I might have to use PVC.
> 
> Maybe I should not use bamboo anyway. Do any of you think that the Nuts being inside the bamboo, would cause some kind of growth? The piece of bamboo will be on a swivel, at about a 45 degree angle. When it fills enough it will tip. But I can see maybe the nuts getting down inside of the pores of the bamboo and letting bad stuff grow in there.
> 
> ...


bamboo would work, i'd run some poly or something through it to seal it a little. also, as there is no light inside the bamboo, no algea or anything will grow. if you have a hard time finding it, let me know how much you need and i'll see what i can find.

kp


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought about sealing it also. But I am afraid that the corrosiveness of some of the nuts might brake it down. Guess I could look for a corrosive resistant sealant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Anyone know where I might be able to buy a few feet of bamboo. about 1" diameter? Have looked all over, even searched ebay. If i can not find some, I might have to use PVC.
> 
> Maybe I should not use bamboo anyway. Do any of you think that the Nuts being inside the bamboo, would cause some kind of growth? The piece of bamboo will be on a swivel, at about a 45 degree angle. When it fills enough it will tip. But I can see maybe the nuts getting down inside of the pores of the bamboo and letting bad stuff grow in there.
> 
> ...



you are on the way to being my new hero.


----------



## FallenHero (Jul 31, 2007)

lol.. quite the interesting competition...
i didnt read every page, im too lazy. 

makes me want to go take a clone, it's a damn shame i'd be quite late though.

i think i can take you KP


----------



## FallenHero (Jul 31, 2007)

And so it begins... white widow clone, freshly cut. i'm being bold, since it's possible this cutting may not root - but i bet it will. unfortunatly no matter what i've done in the past this specific white widow takes a miniumum of 10 days to root, so it will take some time before i can officially say i'm in this and going to kick your ass. Am i the only other to post pics of this?


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 31, 2007)

nah...go back a couple of pages....ngt, myself, and kp's plant torture system.


----------



## FallenHero (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah i just scanned through, It wont be hard to win, if winning is only finishing, finishing a plant is easy. 1 litre is enough, especially in hydro. but the ghettoness of this will be fun, i built mine with shit i had lying around in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 31, 2007)

Hahahahaha..

You are all so far ahead of me. I do not even have my supplies yet. I do have my clone going though. No roots showing yet though. I am swaeting this. I do not think I can have my hydro-fall built in time.
I have 5 days until my buddy gets back from AZ with my marble. But I can put a piece of bent metal in it's place.


I need to ask again. can the roots hang out of the 1 liter area?

I can do this either way... At least i think I can. But I need to know. I want to have my roots hanging in an underground tunnel with nuts flowing on them.


----------



## FallenHero (Jul 31, 2007)

no if your roots are out of the container they are getting extra space.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

am i the only one doing this from seed???

damn...


----------



## Token (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah i think so, i'm thinking using a cutting, but should use the new seeds i got.

what strain is everyone using

I have ww#5, and Icee seedlings right now 
and some other good genetics.
I also have my unknown cuttings but there good genetics.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

i have no idea the genetics of mine... it came from a friends indo flower room though, so i know it has good genes!


----------



## Token (Jul 31, 2007)

whats better perlite or grow rocks???

I got all mine from friends.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

what kinda hydro you doin?


----------



## olds442 (Jul 31, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I thought about sealing it also. But I am afraid that the corrosiveness of some of the nuts might brake it down. Guess I could look for a corrosive resistant sealant.


 
hay LDB hows it going well i hop your water fall works out good i was thinking about how you can seal the bambo if you go to a bodyshop and ask for a pint of clearcoat all mixed up that would work it would take years befor the nuts would brake it down and it will only cost you like $15 bucks and for the bambo i was driveing around the other day and saw some in peoples back yards mybe someones is growing it in your area in there back yard and they my give you some scine it grows like a weed most people would be glad to get rid of it


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 2, 2007)

... its growing... =]=]=]


you have to understand my excitement...

this is my first attempt at hydro ever (i kinda just jumped in the water, we'll see if i sink or swim)
i have no mother plant, i'm starting from seed
i have no rockwool, peetpuck, root riot cube, nothing
i'm using a sponge instead
while germing, i accidentally snapped off the tip of my taproot (i swear kp, not trying to cheat, just trying to get the root from growing up... i promise!!!)

but
these plants are resilient!!!
i added some rooting hormone after i did that, just to help it out a bit, and the root has grown quite a bit since the little accident, now hanng into the water!!!

i need a different air stone though... the one i have isn't working quite right for me... i think i want the air curtain thing...

oh
please someone let me know, starting from seed in hydro, how long can i go without a feeding?
i have no extra money till the 10th, and no hydro food... 
any input?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 2, 2007)

most people do not feed nuts for the first week or two.


Old442,
Good idea on the Automotive. Only bad think is, if i use that, I will have to wax it once a month...


----------



## FallenHero (Aug 2, 2007)

in hydro you need to feed. that seedling will not live on plain water for too long, probobly not past the first set of leaves.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 2, 2007)

russ0r said:


> in hydro you need to feed. that seedling will not live on plain water for too long, probobly not past the first set of leaves.


yeah?
ok
well..
wish me luck then...
now i do have some liquid fert for soil...

that wouldn't even work in a pinch?
like, all need is a week...
i hope i can make it!!!


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 2, 2007)

Russor, did you get any roots yet?


----------



## FallenHero (Aug 2, 2007)

nah.. my strain takes about 10-12 days to root, it will be awhile.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 3, 2007)

did you paint that thing? Or cover it up?


----------



## FallenHero (Aug 3, 2007)

yes, it will be covered in removable black plastic.


----------



## FallenHero (Aug 12, 2007)

12 days later... i have roots, no updates from anyone else?


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 12, 2007)

i have to take pix tonite, i'm in the second week of flowering, and coming along nicely


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 12, 2007)

Hahahaha,

I did not know there was a time limit on this.. 

My clone is taking off, But my water fall is not totally built yet. But I do have all the parts now.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 12, 2007)

lol.. my lil darling is coming in with its second set of true leaves now... air conditioners in the apartment complex have been out for like three days now, so i've had temps wavering between 85-93 ugh... but my babies making it along... monday it should be fixed...

i'm so interested to see how this plant does...


----------



## FallenHero (Aug 12, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i have to take pix tonite, i'm in the second week of flowering, and coming along nicely


you may be 2 weeks ahead but its not over until its over


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 12, 2007)

russ0r said:


> you may be 2 weeks ahead but its not over until its over


so true, so very very true


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 13, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> am i the only one doing this from seed???
> 
> damn...


 
I am going to build one and start from seed too. Get up the pics today. GOING DOWN as long as one of us beats KP I am good. Should be me though. So can I use liquid fox farm nutes will they work? I might have only tiger bloom, oh well we will see. I am going to add some superthrive,some tigerbloom, and some schultz 10-15-10 (also liquid) WHATCHA THINK? Going to use a snow white seed from Nirvana, hopefully shes a girl, this strain takes off super fast though, I have two babies about a week old almost two inches tall thick and healthy.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 13, 2007)

I got a Special Surprise for KP. She might just like it.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I got a Special Surprise for KP. She might just like it.


ooh! i like surprises!

.... at least i hope i do....


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 13, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> I am going to build one and start from seed too. Get up the pics today. GOING DOWN as long as one of us beats KP I am good. Should be me though. So can I use liquid fox farm nutes will they work? I might have only tiger bloom, oh well we will see. I am going to add some superthrive,some tigerbloom, and some schultz 10-15-10 (also liquid) WHATCHA THINK? Going to use a snow white seed from Nirvana, hopefully shes a girl, this strain takes off super fast though, I have two babies about a week old almost two inches tall thick and healthy.


i'm usin gthe same shultz shit... and superthrive that i just picked up...

hurry, i don't wanna have the only seedling in the comp!!!


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i'm usin gthe same shultz shit... and superthrive that i just picked up...
> 
> hurry, i don't wanna have the only seedling in the comp!!!


lol, lj, i'm going to start a seed, just for you babe


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 13, 2007)

i love you kp

ooh, ooh, my grow journal is being started now... it'll be posted tonight!
for my next grow, not this comp, btw


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 13, 2007)

I need ideads people. My grow system is going to be about 6' tall, with the plants about 2' from the bottom. My system will hang on the wall, it will have falling water, rocks, tipping bamboo. Trying to get this Little guy to Pee for KP.

The one thing I do not have figured out yet, is how I am going to flower this plant. It will be hanging in my Dinning room. And to heavy to just up and move to another room with out help from someone. I am kind of thinking a curtain set on a timer.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I need ideads people. My grow system is going to be about 6' tall, with the plants about 2' from the bottom. My system will hang on the wall, it will have falling water, rocks, tipping bamboo. Trying to get this Little guy to Pee for KP.
> 
> The one thing I do not have figured out yet, is how I am going to flower this plant. It will be hanging in my Dinning room. And to heavy to just up and move to another room with out help from someone. I am kind of thinking a curtain set on a timer.


lol, you go all out, huh?


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 3, 2007)

What happened here. Did everyone's plants die or something. Long time since any posts and no bud pics or anything. I've decided to do the shotglass competition from seed, but I might do this too, just because I have a lot of seeds I've bought and I have an air rock and all. Plus, having 2 small plants on my desktop would be fucking awesome. Please keep up with the posts and pictures as I'm sure to fail. heh


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 3, 2007)

I put mine outside because it was really sunny and a passing elephant squished it.

I'll be sure to try next year thanks for playing.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 3, 2007)

mines dead

i don't know hydro


sorry folks


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 3, 2007)

russ0r said:


> mine is alive. hah.


 
well...


your poop smells more

so there!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

i drank mine. woops, wrong glass.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i drank mine. woops, wrong glass.


=] don't you have a forest to attend to?


haha


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 4, 2007)

bestow your eyes... 
is anyone else still alive or am i the winner already..


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 4, 2007)

just wait till i actually know what i'm doin...


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 4, 2007)

russ0r said:


> bestow your eyes...
> is anyone else still alive or am i the winner already..


mine is farther along than yours, and better looking  pix later...

i just pollenated mine with mtf pollen.... making use of an unworthy venture so to speak


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 4, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> mine is farther along than yours, and better looking  pix later...
> 
> i just pollenated mine with mtf pollen.... making use of an unworthy venture so to speak


you started before me.. of course you're farther along... but i still dont see any pix 

it's down to me and you. trust me i won't loose this plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

russ0r said:


> you started before me.. of course you're farther along... but i still dont see any pix
> 
> it's down to me and you. trust me i won't loose this plant.




her dog JUST ate it. damn it again. lol


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 4, 2007)

yours may look better now, ive treated mine like shit so far, i just gave it proper nutrients, so we'll see wassup in a few weeks. at this juncture i'm about 18 days flowering or so.


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 7, 2007)

cmon kp where's the pix at?


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 7, 2007)

lol, c'mon guys, give me a break, i've been working both jobs every damn day 

pix tonite, i promise


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 8, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> lol, c'mon guys, give me a break, i've been working both jobs every damn day
> 
> pix tonite, i promise


sureeeeeeeeeeee, we'll see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> lol, c'mon guys, give me a break, i've been working both jobs every damn day
> 
> pix tonite, i promise




promises, promises.


----------



## billopuffalot (Sep 8, 2007)

is it too late to enter??
i have some freshly rooted clones
id love to have a go
id go 1 ltr of straight coco
canna coco nutes,superthrive,biobugs for the day of vege..lol
then in flower id bring out the guns..the monstabud
bil


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 8, 2007)

billopuffalot said:


> is it too late to enter??
> i have some freshly rooted clones
> id love to have a go
> id go 1 ltr of straight coco
> ...


never too late to start, i have to get batteries for my cam; it died before i got them loaded up on the pc...


----------



## billopuffalot (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet ill find me a 1 ltr vessel today
ill plant out and get some pics
strain will be either skunk 1 sensi seeds
or celticberry from celtic stone
the later being a donkey dik im hoping for
thanks ill be back tomorrow wit me entry
bil


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 8, 2007)

billopuffalot said:


> sweet ill find me a 1 ltr vessel today
> ill plant out and get some pics
> strain will be either skunk 1 sensi seeds
> or celticberry from celtic stone
> ...


off topic, what do you think of celtic stone seeds? have you grown any of their strains to completion?


----------



## billopuffalot (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a cs ds and cb as mums
i have enjoyed growing them
grew the celtic cross for a good yr with great results
personally i like growing there stuff smokes well
i would recomend em for the new grower
as they are very forgiving and take alot of shit from the grower
and are cheap as chips inmho
just about to harvest a small cb and ds within the month
i might make a diary of me grows later
all thew best
bil

sorry DS =double stone..unreleased
CB= celtic berry
CS= celtic stone
CC= celticcross

have u ever grown there stuff?


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 8, 2007)

billopuffalot said:


> i have a cs ds and cb as mums
> i have enjoyed growing them
> grew the celtic cross for a good yr with great results
> personally i like growing there stuff smokes well
> ...


no, but i have big stone and honey moon seeds; i need to find a time to start them.... so many strains, so little room...


----------



## Token (Sep 8, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> no, but i have big stone and honey moon seeds; i need to find a time to start them.... so many strains, so little room...


I know the feeling, it sucks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 8, 2007)

Many how big is a liter pot damn metrics. I got 1 gallon through 10 any of these close lol


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 8, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Many how big is a liter pot damn metrics. I got 1 gallon through 10 any of these close lol


one liter = one quart or quarter gallon


----------



## Token (Sep 8, 2007)

can i count this, its in 1L of dirt and almost done!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 9, 2007)

ewww you drink pepsi .Your a distrubed individual.makes me gaga its like a aflat coke left on a car dash in a closed car in the middle of summer for 2 weeks.all syrup no fizz and flat yuk


----------



## Token (Sep 9, 2007)

water is better then coke but yes i drink Pepsi because its the voice of your/anybody's generation, hahaha i love advertisements


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 10, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> sorry, doesn't count; hydro only


still no pixtures~_~


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 16, 2007)

so is it dead or not KP?

alive and truckin' here...


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 19, 2007)

no, sure isn't. it will be in two or three weeks though, soon as the seeds mature.


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 20, 2007)

i thought yours looked better?


----------



## trapper (Sep 20, 2007)

neet stuff you people,enjoyed it.


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 20, 2007)

russ0r said:


> i thought yours looked better?


yeah, it looked better. now it's all fucked up. just like the majority of what i have right now that relies on electricity. shit happens, it's still alive, and is going to give birth to a brand new cross, with outstanding potential.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, so we ended up with two plants that have managed to continue.

Kindprincess

Russ0r

Who's loooks the better.

You decide


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2007)

someone needs to post a side-by-side pic. i'm to lazy to go back and look.


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 23, 2007)

updated pic, comming along nicely


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 23, 2007)

kp





russ0r


----------



## FallenHero (Sep 23, 2007)

roots, for good measure


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 23, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> no, sure isn't. it will be in two or three weeks though, soon as the seeds mature.


 
KP, you put the wrong pic up. You must have posted your dogs chew toy, not your plant that looks better than Russors.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2007)

are you kidding me?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2007)

i vote for KP for having the balls to post that pic. 


love ya' KP. i don't even have one. so yours is better than mine. i was to scared.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i vote for KP for having the balls to post that pic.
> 
> 
> love ya' KP. i don't even have one. so yours is better than mine. i was to scared.


Sympathy vote?


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i vote for KP for having the balls to post that pic.
> 
> 
> love ya' KP. i don't even have one. so yours is better than mine. i was to scared.


So true. I would have probably said mine died.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 23, 2007)

Uh oh....I see another William Hung.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Sympathy vote?




for the plant maybe.


----------

